# Off-Topic >  Don't call a Plumber! DIY Well Water Filter Change (FREE Check List!)

## Downeast Thunder

*FREE Check List to use as a guide while changing your filter (pdf download page link below).*

If you live in a rural part of the country like we do and rely on a well for your water supply, you have (or should have) a primary sediment filter that needs to be changed about every three months or so.

If you are new to having a well rather than relying on town water, you may find this video helpful. Youll discover you dont have to call a plumber to have your filter changed. You can do this yourself.

In addition to the video, I have prepared a check list you can download (pdf) and print out. You can use it as a guide (sort of a cheat sheet) while changing your filter so you dont forget any of the steps.

*Link to the DIY Well Water Filter Change FREE Check List download page here:* 

https://www.downeastthunder.com/2019...ee-check-list/

Many thanks to all my subscribers for participating, commenting, liking, and sharing my videos. I very much appreciate your continued support of my YouTube channel. Its a lot of fun for me, and I hope this trend continues.

*Here's the video:*

----------

